# Old School PPI Precision Power Sedona APA 500-IX HUGE Surfboard Amp SQ



## mizatt32 (Sep 10, 2010)

My amp for sale 

Old School PPI Precision Power Sedona APA 500 IX Huge Surfboard Amp Amplifier Sq | eBay


----------



## Ericdd (Jul 3, 2011)

this is an awesome amp, I had one about 20 years ago and loved it. If I didn't already have all my amps for my setup I definitely would of bought this.
good luck with the sale


----------



## mizatt32 (Sep 10, 2010)

Thanks


----------

